# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Versius, surgical robotic system, Cambridge Medical Robotics Ltd, Cambridge, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Cambridge Medical Robotics Ltd

Home page - cmrsurgical.com/versius

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Digest: The World’s Smallest Surgical Robot Is Almost Ready for the Operating Room"

by Kristin Houser
July 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Versius Robotic Surgical System

Published on Sep 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Versius in the NHS

Feb 21, 2020




> Our next-generation surgical robotic system, Versius®, which has been used to successfully perform minimal access surgery (MAS) on patients within the NHS. The first NHS hospital to use Versius was The Western General Hospital in Edinburgh (one of four hospitals in the NHS Lothian Health Board), followed by Milton Keynes University Hospital NHS Trust in Buckinghamshire. Versius has initially been used to perform a range of colorectal surgeries, helping to treat patients with serious bowel disease or bowel cancer.

----------

